# abstände zwischen tabellenzellen mit margin-top, margin-bottom



## verozame (11. Dezember 2003)

hi!

kann man mit margin-top bzw. margin-bottom einen ähnlichen effekt hinbekommen wie mit cellspacing?
ich habe eine tabelle, mit spalten, welche einen graue hintergrundfarbe besitzen. ich möchte nun erreichen, dass die zellen einen abstand untereinander besitzen, sodass die weisse hintergrundfarbe der tabelle durchscheint.
ich weiss, normalerweise macht man das mit cellspacing, das kann ich aber in diesem speziellen fall aus designtechnischen gründen nicht verwenden....

hab dieses margin schon im <tr> <td> u. <table> tag ausprobiert, doch der browser ignoriert diese angaben.....

wär toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.....


----------



## cameeel (13. Dezember 2004)

Also mit 
 topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" bottommargin="0" rightmargin="0"
gehts sicher net weil dieser Befehl nur dafür sorgt dass kein abstand zwischen dem Rand des Browsers und der page ist...
Außerdem kommen diese Befehle in den <body> tag !

Was du genau versuchst zu machen hab ich zwar net gechekct und warum kannst du cellspacing cellpadding net verwenden


----------

